# What would i get if i bread...



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

A normal corn snake with a...
amel corn snake het snow corn??


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

sahunk said:


> A normal corn snake with a...
> amel corn snake het snow corn??


The only two things you can GUARANTEE you'll get are:

50% normals het amel
50% normals het amel and anery

You might, depending on whether the normal carries any hets, get amels, aneries or snows (in which case you've proven your normal is het for either amel, anery or both).


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I believe you would get

100% normal, het for Amel, 50% het for anery.

(note that an amel shouldn't be het snow.. an amel is het anery... snow is anery+amel.. you can't have something het for it's own trait)


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

o.k but i just remembered its not snow its ghost!! so its...

A normal corn snake with a...
amel corn snake het ghost corn??


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

100% normal het amel, 50% het Anery, 50% het Hypo


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanx..

: victory:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Incidentally... 

You would "breed" the snakes if you wanted to get offspring.
You would "bread" the snakes if you wanted to eat them.

The past tense of "To breed" is "bred".
The past tense of "To bread" is "breaded".


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

snake sandwich anyone?


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

wtf??


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Sahunk, my apologies. I was making a play on the post title - "What would I get if I bread..."

If you *bread* an amel het ghost and a normal corn snake, you get two corn snakes dipped in beaten egg and then covered in breadcrumbs. I am not sure this is the recommended treatment of cornsnakes; soaking in eggs and then keeping on a breadcrumb substrate cannot possibly be sanitary.

On the other hand, if you *bred* an amel het ghost and a normal corn snake, you would get eggs which are 100% het amel, 50% possible het anery, hypo ... and anything else proves that your normal is carrying hidden hets.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Sahunk, my apologies. I was making a play on the post title - "What would I get if I bread..."
> 
> If you *bread* an amel het ghost and a normal corn snake, you get two corn snakes dipped in beaten egg and then covered in breadcrumbs. I am not sure this is the recommended treatment of cornsnakes; soaking in eggs and then keeping on a breadcrumb substrate cannot possibly be sanitary.
> 
> On the other hand, if you *bred* an amel het ghost and a normal corn snake, you would get eggs which are 100% het amel, 50% possible het anery, hypo ... and anything else proves that your normal is carrying hidden hets.


 
slow down, im trying to take this all in, so how log do you cook them for?:lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey, he didn't say anything about cooking them, just breading 

I suppose if I WERE going to cook (humanely killed, cleaned, breaded) snake fillets I'd treat them like fish. Just long enough to go opaque.

However... that will happen when pigs whistle and I find a box of thousand-pound notes in the street.


----------

